# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Chia sẻ đường truyền internet với nhà hàng xóm

## love2806

tình hình là nhà em với nhà hàng xóm định đăng kí nối mạng trọn gói để dùng chung cho nó rẻ nhưng mà ko biết cách chia sẻ đường truyền ntn. em đọc trên google thấy người tao bảo phải dùng hub hay swich j đấy chả biết nữa.bác nào rành về vấn đề này chỉ bảo em với. cho em hỏi luôn là khi chia sẻ đường truyền thì có ảnh hưởng tới tốc độ truy cạp mạng ko? thank cá bác!!!

----------


## Xitrum76

nhà bạn với nhà hàng xóm cách bao xa.
đăng kí dịch vụ adsl là dùng ok mà.

----------


## vip-yte

từ modem internet, kéo 2 đường dây (nhà bạn và nhà hàng xóm). 2 đường thì cũng ko giảm tốc độ bao nhiêu

----------


## thanhmaximum

nhưng mà như thế thì hai nhà có cùng lên mạng một lúc được ko ạ? 2 nhà cũng gần nhau thôi ạ.

----------


## minhtshop

> nhưng mà như thế thì hai nhà có cùng lên mạng một lúc được ko ạ? 2 nhà cũng gần nhau thôi ạ.


tất nhiên là được........modem 4 port, chia 4 nhà còn đc nữa là.........nhưng càng nhiều thì tốc độ càng giảm

----------


## tuboi

2 hay 3... đều có thể lên mạng cùng 1 lúc.nếu chỉ có 2 nhà thì không cần dùng swich hay hub đâu. bạn chủ cần mua 1 môdem 4 cổng là được. mà đăng kí mạng thì bên dịch vụ họ sẽ tư vấn và cài đăt cho. ban không phải no đâu. thế la ok

----------


## mnhavu

up cho bạn, chúc bạn bán đắt hàng.

----------

